# Rise of the OCs [INNOCENT WIN]



## Sylph (Sep 15, 2010)

_It was a lovely place in the land of random where OCs could walk freely and mingle with each other. But for every good, heroic OC you find here, you will in turn find evil ones that wish to do harm. More so than others.

The first murder was found in the center of the "limitless plains". The OC was a simple creature that was thought up by a small child to comfort them when they are alone. His name could have been all manner of things, but was the first creation of every person. This was most out our first friend and confident.

Someone has killed him or her, and is now turning their focus on the others. Question is, who is the traitor._

---------------------

The first night has begun. There is soft whispers in the forest around you, deals in the dark and plans on whom to kill. The innocent try to plan as well secretly, not knowing who is the villain and whom was not.

Let the fun begin.


----------



## Sylph (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Rise of the OCs*

*DAY ONE*

Sunlight streams through the treetops, kissing the cheeks of the sleeping group in the centre of the clearing. One by one they all awoke and looked at one another, trying to find out whom had died. As they do the role call, it becomes clear who the missing party was. Before they could decide search parties, a shrill cry comes from one of the members. All turn to Cherry as she stares in horror at the scene before her. Hanging by a tree branch by her own intestines, her face scraped off her head and nailed to the tree. On a closer look, they can see that the tree trunk had been painted in a totem style by the victims blood. Upon taking the face from the tree, they identify the victim.

*L'il Dwagie is Dead, she was Not Mafia
48 hours to discuss.*


----------



## ole_schooler (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Rise of the OCs*

Urg.  That's, uh, kind of gross.  

So.  What do we do?  Is a lynch worth it?


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Rise of the OCs*

Well, there are only 3 people we know for sure the town would benefit from lynching. If Kit works like a normal Alien then he probably didn't get activated yet since there was a death last night, so if he is lynched now he would die, pushing it up to 4 that we should try to lynch. Unless you are mafia, we don't know whose side Tik is on so it probably isn't good to make him someone we want to lynch yet. If we randomly lynch someone then it would be a 1/3 chance of taking out someone we want out.

It isn't a good chance to take someone out, so I'm not sure if it's good to lynch someone or not. The only reason we should is that it's a free kill for the mafia, but I'm still undecided.


----------



## Blazie (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Rise of the OCs*

Free kills are bad. In a single game you only get about 3-5 chances to lynch, and if there are three mafia members then we need to use every opportunity possible. If we get lucky, we hit mafia. If we hit a townie, then there is a higher probability of hitting mafia tomorrow.

If we abstain, we give up our most powerful (and sometimes only) weapon, and we're making it easier for the mafia to win. I mean, I just finished a game where I was mafia, and I definitely wanted the town to abstain.

So...we need to lynch. Either we can randomly generate a number or wait until someone says something suspicious.


----------



## werefish5 (Sep 18, 2010)

*Re: Rise of the OCs*

You know what I think? I think Blazie is Kit. She's trying to provoke the mafia so that she can become activated. If anything, we ought to lynch Blazie, if it means one less person against us.


----------



## Flora (Sep 18, 2010)

*Re: Rise of the OCs*



werefish5 said:


> You know what I think? I think Blazie is Kit. She's trying to provoke the mafia so that she can become activated. If anything, we ought to lynch Blazie, if it means one less person against us.


Your reasoning doesn't really make sense. Explaining why a random lynch is better than abstaining is provoking the mafia?

If anything, this just makes me more suspicious of _you._


----------



## Coloursfall (Sep 18, 2010)

*Re: Rise of the OCs*

:C nuuuu Sabley!

@werefish5- I don't think so, actually. I have experience playing Alien, and...that's not really how one goes about drawing the Mafia attack, That's just the truth. 

The first day always goes like this, uhg. Nothing to go on :C


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Sep 18, 2010)

*Re: Rise of the OCs*

I agree with Blazie that we should lynch someone, but the only question is who. I think it's suspicious that werefish5 was so quick to try to nominate Blazie for a reason that doesn't seem to make sense but I'm not sure if it's something I want to vote on just yet. I at least want to give her a chance to defend herself.


----------



## zeKieranator (Sep 19, 2010)

*Re: Rise of the OCs*

I'll vote to *Lynch werefish5*. It looks like the day phase is about to end, and it's pretty much the only lead we've got.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Sep 19, 2010)

*Re: Rise of the OCs*

Sorry, werefish, but that was just plain outright silly logic.

There's no chance that you could be an activated alien since Dwagie died and you probably wouldn't get offed by the Mafia. So...

*Lynch werefish3*


----------



## werefish5 (Sep 19, 2010)

*Re: Rise of the OCs*

I see that most of you have already made your choice, but I'd like to at least try to explain my logic. If the alien works the way I think it does, then the alien would need to get targeted by the mafia. The mafia generally would want the group to abstain, so a person who's very pro-lynching would be a threat.

*Sigh* TCoD mafia: You get lynched for expressing an opinion.


----------



## ole_schooler (Sep 19, 2010)

*Re: Rise of the OCs*

werefish5, you have a point, but it's still kind of suspicious to just jump on what was not a very out-there post.  (And the way the alien is worded in the descriptions, it sort of sounds like they just have to be "killed" twice, by any method, which is strange...)  

Having said that, it's possible that last night the mafia targeted the alien and death resulted from healer clash.  It's unlikely, but possible, that the alien was activated.  So you'll understand my slight hesitance when I say to *lynch werefish5*, as if they're the alien, we all just lost in record time.  (But, hey, the probability is really low, right?  I hope...)


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Sep 19, 2010)

*Re: Rise of the OCs*

I don't think that there is a very good chance that Kit was activated. There arn't very many ways to kill, one of them being Lee but he has to die in the process. If there was a healer clash or killed lover, I would expect to have two dead players. Since I don't think there is a good chance at Kit being activated I vote *werefish5*.

I do agree that Kit's description is though; I wonder if it works the same as normal aliens. It does seem to say that he can be effectively killed, so it is possible that it works normally.


----------



## Flora (Sep 19, 2010)

*Re: Rise of the OCs*

I'm voting *werefish5* as well, for reasons I've already expressed.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Sep 19, 2010)

*Re: Rise of the OCs*

Well, you can't be an activated alien because:

1) Dwagie got killed, implying a mafia kill went through, and...
2) You wouldn't be the mafia's first choice of someone to lynch.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Sep 19, 2010)

*Re: Rise of the OCs*

As there is virtually no possibility of werefish being an alien, I'm voting to *lynch werefish5.*


----------



## Blazie (Sep 19, 2010)

*Re: Rise of the OCs*

Well, uh. I forgot to subscribe to the thread. But I'm here now. 

werefish5, I'm not the only pro-lynching person here. I just happened to be the one to speak first. I admit that your reasoning makes sense...but I usually do something along those lines in most mafia games, as do many others. It's not exactly uncommon, so I don't really understand what the fuss was about.

Everything else has been previously stated.

I'm feeling that you might be innocent, but, quite honestly, the day phase should be over by now and we have no other leads, so I will hesitantly hop the bandwagon and *lynch werefish5.* Sorry; hope you're not Kammu or a doctor.


----------



## Sylph (Sep 20, 2010)

*Re: Rise of the OCs*

After some debate, it was come down to a clear decision what will happen next. The group start to talk about how to end werefish5's life, werefish5 trying to explain their position and why they said what they did, there is a sudden sound from the forest. A rift in the scenery draws the attention of the group, the light from it a blank white. It isn't long until a figure steps out of the rift and folds his arms.

"Pah. Called to do a simple execution. I'm a prince, not some...execution guy!" grumbled the golden man, a snarl on his face. He looks to the group and asked whom it was that was to die. The group grab werefish5 and push her forward to the strange man. The man catches her and lifts her chin, looking down at her.

"Names Edovard. You should be honoured to be the next meal to a Vampire prince like myself"

"Just kill her so you can get back here, moron" a voice spoke from the rift, causing Edovard to glare at the rift. He grumbles and leans down, baring his fangs. With no time at all, he ripped the throat of werefish5 and drained her of her blood. He drags the body back to the rift and disappears back into his world.

*werefish5 is Dead, She was Mafia.
24 Hours to send night actions in.*


----------



## Sylph (Sep 24, 2010)

*Re: Rise of the OCs*

Morning came again, the sound of birds faint this time. As the players wake, they find themselves in a dark, damp, chilling dungeon. There are shackles on the walls, some with skeletons still shackled, and what appears to be a rat hole. As some huddle closer together, Cherry poked around with curious wonder. As she looked around, she tripped over the leg of one of the bone prisoners...until she noticed that the thing she tripped was a recent dead. The flesh and muscle had been stripped off the poor victim, the only things remaining are the internal organs and their face. Oddly enough, a pair of glass had been placed on their face.

As they unshackles the body, a slight laugh comes from one of the survivors. RespectTheBlade steps forward to the body and kneels down, placing a hand on Flora's face. "She's dead...I...I can't believe it. Of all the people..they took her away from me. I can't go on now...its all for nought. They took away one of my only reasons to keep fighting." RespectTheBlade then finds a stray sword on the ground, running himself through with it to join his beloved in the after life.

*Flora and Ashes is dead. She was not Mafia.
RespectTheBlade is dead. He was not Mafia.
48 hours to talk and lynch.*


----------



## Blazie (Sep 24, 2010)

*Re: Rise of the OCs*

D: Well, that doesn't tell us much. Flora _was_ the first to get on werefish's case, so maybe the mafia is inexperienced? Or maybe it's a coincidence?

And uh I guess I look suspicious because I thought werefish5 might have been innocent and stuff. I honestly thought that she might be kinda newbie-ish or something. There's nothing I can really do about that, but I figured I'd address it before someone else tried to use it against me.


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Sep 24, 2010)

*Re: Rise of the OCs*



Blazie said:


> D: Well, that doesn't tell us much. Flora _was_ the first to get on werefish's case, so maybe the mafia is inexperienced? Or maybe it's a coincidence?


That's exactly what I was thinking, I mean when the night phase started (after I learned werefish5 was mafia) I thought that the first person the mafia would think to lynch if they were inexperienced would be Flora, and it's freaking me put that it actually happened.

If it was a coincidence it's a pretty good one but I'm willing to bet it's not. If the other mafia member posted they would have probably stuck up for werefish5, or posted before everyone casted votes for her.

If they didn't post they would have had to view the thread and see Flora's post, but everyone in the game has viewed the thread already so this doesn't help that much.

Again, this is assuming my theory is correct and the mafia lynched Flora because she was the first to suspect werefish5. It is also assuming that the remaining mafia is inexperienced, so I may be wrong but it is something to consider since we can't just expect the remaining mafia member to show up and act suspicious like werefish5.

EDIT: I am confused; Kammington posted and cast a vote when he is not in the game. I have no idea why. It was probably a mistake...


----------



## Ether's Bane (Sep 24, 2010)

*Re: Rise of the OCs*

Okay, what we know so far is that Blazie, RTB, and DoF are not Mafia. Other than that, no leads.


----------



## Sylph (Sep 25, 2010)

*Re: Rise of the OCs*

A sound rings through the dungeon, sounding like someone clearing their throat.

"...Umm...well, seems not even the DM is perfect. I seem to have over-looked the lover trip there. Sorry. It's been fixed..."


----------



## Blazie (Sep 25, 2010)

*Re: Rise of the OCs*

OHAY THEY WERE LOVERS.

Uh...that doesn't help much, but it's something.


----------



## ole_schooler (Sep 25, 2010)

*Re: Rise of the OCs*



rock-ground said:


> Okay, what we know so far is that Blazie, RTB, and DoF are not Mafia. Other than that, no leads.


Are you claiming to be Kammu (Detective)?  Otherwise, how would you know?  I mean, you're obviously right about Respect the Blade, because he's dead and was said to be not Mafia, but that's not particularly helpful.  (Admittedly, you posted before the GM update, so that may be more helpful than what initially appears.)  In any case, hope you have a healer on you (and only one, because healer clashes are bad).

Back to who to lynch.  Time for odds.  Since we know one mafia was killed, it leaves us with 2/9 chance to lynch Mafia.  Since there's been a death both nights, we can assume (hope?) Kit hasn't been activated (although there's always a possibility of healer clash killing someone, and Mafia getting Kit), and have a 1/9 chance of getting them.  Due to the nature of the deaths, Tem and Tsuki are all still alive, giving a 2/9 chance of hitting them (and then another death in the night from revenge).  This leaves us with a 4/9 chance of everyone else, which could include Kammu, Ryan, and Ray (who we really don't want dead), Ryo and Angel (who's roles confuse me a bit, as one is only activated in the case of the day lynching and the other seems like it makes them unkillable), and Tik (who might be a good choice or a bad choice).  

Long story short: Assuming no activation and an innocent Tik, there are 3/9 alive that would be a great lynch, 2/9 that would lead to another death (with 3/8 chances of Mafia death then), and 4/9 that would be a bad/terrible lynch (depending on their role).  Assuming the truth of what rock-ground said, the odds improve to 3/8, 2/8, and 3/8, respectively.  Zora of Termina, Brock, and Worst Username Ever have all not posted, although they've viewed the thread.  It's the best I've got, really.  Thoughts?


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Sep 25, 2010)

*Re: Rise of the OCs*

Well, I'm not sure who we should lynch either. We know more about the odds now, but we have no real leads as to who they are.


----------



## Blazie (Sep 25, 2010)

*Re: Rise of the OCs*

There are actually 3 roles that lead to another death; Tem, Tsuki and Ryo, who drags down people the moment he's lynched. The problem with lynching Ryo is that he chooses at night who to take down, so if something happens in the day I don't think he can change his target if he chose a doctor or something. But I suppose for that reason he does belong in the "bad lynch" category.

rock-ground confuses me. He can't be wholly correct unless he's lucky, because an inspector can't inspect three people in two nights. Perhaps he inspected the other two and decided I was innocent based on the whole werefish5-was-mafia thing? I kind of want him to explain so we don't start assuming that he's Kammu.

For now we don't have leads, so maybe asking rock-ground more will get us some?


----------



## ole_schooler (Sep 25, 2010)

*Re: Rise of the OCs*

Or rock-ground made a mistake, and claimed three were in the clear over two nights, because they are only pretending to be Kammu.  An honest mistake, or a clumsy false claim?

As for the Ryo thing, due to the description, I can't tell if they get a free kill only if they're lynched or in any event that leads to their death.  If their ability only takes effect during a lynch, they may have been killed at night already, or they could be part of the lynched-then-another-death group.

Anyway, yeah, rock-ground should speak up when he's on again.


----------



## Wargle (Sep 25, 2010)

*Re: Rise of the OCs*

Oh crap I never posted?

I thought I did!

So yeah. Sorry about that. My Firewall went down last week and my internet has been almost 100% lost. So yeah... sorry about that. Trying to fix it.

I have no idea on a lynch either.

Back to my corner now.


----------



## Ether's Bane (Sep 26, 2010)

*Re: Rise of the OCs*



Blazie said:


> There are actually 3 roles that lead to another death; Tem, Tsuki and Ryo, who drags down people the moment he's lynched. The problem with lynching Ryo is that he chooses at night who to take down, so if something happens in the day I don't think he can change his target if he chose a doctor or something. But I suppose for that reason he does belong in the "bad lynch" category.
> 
> rock-ground confuses me. He can't be wholly correct unless he's lucky, because an inspector can't inspect three people in two nights. Perhaps he inspected the other two and decided I was innocent based on the whole werefish5-was-mafia thing? I kind of want him to explain so we don't start assuming that he's Kammu.
> 
> For now we don't have leads, so maybe asking rock-ground more will get us some?


I am not Kammu. This is just logic - why would they second the nomination of a mafia member if they themselves were mafia?


----------



## Blazie (Sep 26, 2010)

*Re: Rise of the OCs*

I guess, but they could always be mafia voting so they don't look suspicious. It's been done. I've even seen mafia target one of their own. Just because it's unlikely doesn't mean we can rule it out, and just because it's your logic does not mean that everyone else has the same logic.


----------



## Wargle (Sep 26, 2010)

*Re: Rise of the OCs*



Blazie said:


> I guess, but they could always be mafia voting so they don't look suspicious. It's been done. I've even seen mafia target one of their own. Just because it's unlikely doesn't mean we can rule it out, and just because it's your logic does not mean that everyone else has the same logic.


Yeah because _they_ did it to _me_ once. *evil Glare* jk.

Not solid proof.


----------



## ole_schooler (Sep 26, 2010)

*Re: Rise of the OCs*



rock-ground said:


> I am not Kammu. This is just logic - why would they second the nomination of a mafia member if they themselves were mafia?


And if we expand that reasoning, everyone that voted for them could be considered innocent, right?  (I mean, that'd be nice and convenient if we could assume that...)

Well, nothing seems unduly suspicious at the moment, although Worst Username Ever is rather...bandwagon-like about being indecisive.  Since Zora has not posted, they might be better to take out, as not posting is rather indicative of not caring.  Unless someone has a better idea, I'm officially voting for *Zora of Termina*.


----------



## zeKieranator (Sep 26, 2010)

*Re: Rise of the OCs*

Why not. *Zora of Termina.*

Hope I'm not making a _really_ big mistake here.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Sep 26, 2010)

*Re: Rise of the OCs*

I'll just jump on the bandwagon and say *Zora of Termina*.


----------



## Blazie (Sep 26, 2010)

*Re: Rise of the OCs*



Brock said:


> Yeah because _they_ did it to _me_ once. *evil Glare* jk.


Haha SORRY BROCK. =)

Yeah, the Zora thing is odd, but she hasn't even VIEWED the thread the day phase first began. I dunno, it seems like she's forgotten or something. But the problem with TCoD bandwagons is that it takes something crazy to stop them, like a roleclaim or something. And if Zora is not on she cannot roleclaim...

Uh yeah ramble over. Unless someone has something against this, looks like Zora's going, so I'll vote *Zora of Termina*.


----------



## Wargle (Sep 26, 2010)

*Re: Rise of the OCs*

Hmm. Now this presents an interesting Conundrum.

Vote? and be considered suspicious for bandwagoning?

Or not, and be considered suspicious for not voting.

The human mind is a giant puzzle.

I guess *Zora.* Sorry Zora.


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: Rise of the OCs*

As much as I hate to vote for someone who hasn't even stuck up for themselves, I am suspicious of people who have not posted yet so I vote *Zora of Termina*.


----------



## Sylph (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: Rise of the OCs*

The time came for the votes to be cast. One by one they turned their gaze to Zora, stepping closer and closer as she backs away and tossing out swears. Her back hits the wall and she lets out a shriek for them to stop and re-think. Suddenly, another light appears like before. The portal opens and this time a large blond dog steps through. He wears a metal collar with red stones set in them, pale blue eyes, and has a few silvers hairs in his coat. He walks calmly over to Zora and pulls her her pant leg with his teeth, leading her to the portal. He sits and waits for her to step through the portal, glancing over his shoulder at the others.

"Foolish mortals. Vait until vorse things happen" The dog muttered, before leaping onto Zora and sinking his fangs into his throat to release her from her role. He drags her body further into the portal.

*Zora is Dead. She was Innocent.
24 hours to send Night actions in.*


----------



## Sylph (Sep 29, 2010)

*Re: Rise of the OCs*

Again the players wake up to the sounds of morning animals. As the first person opens their eyes, they find themselves in a grassy field with a fence circling the plain. They also see that a sheep had been staring at them and eating their hair. Dragon of Fire was not amused in the least.

As they all get up and brush grass off of them, they look for the latest victim. It didn't take long for them to find the victim. Their head was beaten in by a blunt object, the look of utter shock on their face. In one hand, he holds a blue bandanna. One of the members in the group lets out a soft growl.

*Brock is Dead. He was not Mafia
48 Hours to discuss.*


----------



## zeKieranator (Sep 29, 2010)

*Re: Rise of the OCs*

So. That's 5 innocents and one Mafia down. Only a little bit more left...

Assuming a worst-case scenario (Tik is on our side and alien is activated), we have a 1/7 chance of killing off the Mafia, a 1/7 chance of getting Lee (who will probably kill off one of us as soon as we target them), 4/7 chance of killing off an innocent and 1/7 alien win. However, at best case (alien lynched off and Tik on their side), the odds change to a 2/7 Mafia kill, 4/7 innocent kill and 1/7 Lee. Not the best odds in the world, but with a lucky guess or two, the Innocents might just be able to save the day.

Hope this isn't _too_ illogical, this is only my first time playing, and this is just a thought. Questions?


----------



## ole_schooler (Sep 29, 2010)

*Re: Rise of the OCs*

I agree with the odds-making.  I don't think we can really afford to not lynch, though.  There are, at most, five of us left, and, at the least, we're already outnumbered (assuming Kit is alive (regardless of activation), and Tik is on their side, gives 3 innocent, 3 Mafia, and 1 other).

However, in terms of Mafia members, we can't know that Lee is alive.  I mean, presumably, if werefish5 was Lee, she would have blown someone up, but considering the heavy-handed accusations she was making, she might not have known/thought to do that.  I know it's not likely, but I try to think of everything, no matter how unlikely.  And, due to the singular death, Tem and Tsuki are probably still alive.  (The reason I say "probably" is because it is remotely possible that one of them was killed by Mafia, and the other's revenge kill hit Kit or someone who was healed).

I hesitate to point fingers again (as I was wrong last time), but Worst Username Ever has posted all of twice, once as a "we don't know who to lynch" post, and once to bandwagon on Zora's lynch.  I don't know if she qualifies as "inexperienced" or not, but this, to me, seems a bit fishy.  If you have anything to say, please do.


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Sep 30, 2010)

*Re: Rise of the OCs*

It is a good idea to get rid of people who aren't contributing, but we should probably think about this more because this could be the last chance to lynch before the mafia before they outnumber the innocents (if Tik did in fact choose mafia). That being said, Worst Username Ever is a person to keep in mind if we don't come up with any evidence.

I should also mention that if anyone has evidence on whoever the mafia may be and you want to roleclaim, now may be the last time it will make a difference.


----------



## Blazie (Sep 30, 2010)

*Re: Rise of the OCs*

We are in bad shape. I'm pretty sure everyone agrees about that. I agree that the general bandwagon-y, I-will-post-so-I-look-active-ness of WUE is suspicious and should be looked into a bit, but I think that having a roleclaim from someone would be more helpful. Unfortunately, my role...isn't all that helpful. If it's necessary I'm fine with claiming, but it won't make much of a difference unless we're doing a mass roleclaim (though that would be interesting...)


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Sep 30, 2010)

*Re: Rise of the OCs*

Well, with 5 innocents killed and only 1 mafia, this does not look good. Also, we seem to have little evidence of anything. 

Well... I guess the only thing I can do to help is roleclaim. I'm Kammu, and I've found out ole_schooler is Mafia. Whether this means Mafia or activated Alien I don't know, of course, but it's what I've got.

(heh, one of my first Mafia games and I'm already roleclaiming. I'm dead tonight, yay.)


----------



## ole_schooler (Sep 30, 2010)

*Re: Rise of the OCs*

Well, that's convinient.  I make a post about you're lack of activity being suspicious, and all of a sudden you can't wait to claim that you're Kammu and "know" that I'm the Mafia.  I don't think so.

I mean, I know you're lying, but I don't know why.  Are you Mafia, trying to shield yourself by throwing suspicion on me?  Are you activated alien, finally getting up and making claims because you've been activated?  Are you some other innocent, doing a very poor job of trying not to get lynched?  I can't tell, but I'm leaning towards the first option.  

For those of you who care, I'm Tik.  I chose the town's side, and I chose to use the Moon Catcher.  I do know I'll be safe tonight, since last night was when I was letting it recharge.  I know this is not the best claim to make (due to Tik's variable alignment and not-very-helpful powers), but unlike Worst Username Ever, mine is true.


----------



## Blazie (Sep 30, 2010)

*Re: Rise of the OCs*

D: Jeez. Honestly, I'm not entirely sure who to believe. ole_schooler got really hostile really fast, and conveniently is safe tonight...well, the being safe wouldn't matter, really, so you could easily be telling the truth...

My brain is exploding but I have to leave now. Uh. I'll wait for more info.

Usually claiming doctor should be believed, but WUE's general newbie-ness (no offense) sort of makes me wonder if it is a false claim...

Uh.


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Sep 30, 2010)

*Re: Rise of the OCs*



ole_schooler said:


> For those of you who care, I'm Tik.  I chose the town's side, and I chose to use the Moon Catcher.  I do know I'll be safe tonight, since last night was when I was letting it recharge.  I know this is not the best claim to make (due to Tik's variable alignment and not-very-helpful powers), but unlike Worst Username Ever, mine is true.


The only problem with this claim is that if you are really Tik it would be extremely easy to claim to be on the towns side even if you chose mafia. At the same time if Tik chose mafia and you aren't really Tik, it would be easy for a mafia member to claim to be Tik to prove their innocence. Although I do have a healthy amount of skepticism for Worst Username Ever's claim, your claim is suspicious enough to make me consider the validity her claim.


----------



## ole_schooler (Sep 30, 2010)

*Re: Rise of the OCs*



Dragon of Fire said:


> The only problem with this claim is that if you are really Tik it would be extremely easy to claim to be on the towns side even if you chose mafia. At the same time if Tik chose mafia and you aren't really Tik, it would be easy for a mafia member to claim to be Tik to prove their innocence. Although I do have a healthy amount of skepticism for Worst Username Ever's claim, your claim is suspicious enough to make me consider the validity her claim.


Admittedly, yes.  I did consider lying and saying I was some other innocent, but if that person is actually still around, they'd protest, and I'd probably get lynched regardless.  

I appologize for the vitriol of my last post, I just don't want to be lynched.  

I invited you to consider this, though:  Worst Username Ever has claimed that I'm Mafia.  Why, then, have they not voted?  They do make claims that I could be an activated Tik, but, with a death every night, is that what they're really worried about?  It's kind of strange.  Kind of a newbie move.  Fits the profile.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Sep 30, 2010)

*Re: Rise of the OCs*

I... forgot to vote? Thought I did, but oh well. I vote *ole_schooler*.

(And you're right, I'm a newbie to mafia. I've only played one mafia game before this forum hack, and died on the first night or so so there wasn't much for me to discuss.)


----------



## ole_schooler (Sep 30, 2010)

*Re: Rise of the OCs*

And, unsurprisingly, I will vote *Worst Username Ever*.  It's a remote possibility that they're an alien, but, frankly, I don't want to die.


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Sep 30, 2010)

*Re: Rise of the OCs*



ole_schooler said:


> Admittedly, yes.  I did consider lying and saying I was some other innocent, but if that person is actually still around, they'd protest, and I'd probably get lynched regardless.


I wasn't saying that you were lying about your role, I'm saying that it would be extremely easy to lie about your alignment. And if you are lying about your role it is likely that you are mafia and the real Tik is mafia aligned. In that situation the real Tik wouldn't have any problem with you claiming their role.

AT the same time if we lynch you we could find out if Worst Username Ever is telling the truth about her role. If you are Tik you would likely show up as innocent after being killed or by being investigated by Kammu. If you turn up innocent then we will know Worst Username Ever is very likely mafia. I'm voting *ole_schooler*.


----------



## zeKieranator (Sep 30, 2010)

*Re: Rise of the OCs*

Voting *ole_schooler*. Assuming that both of them are telling the truth, WUE is probably more important.


----------



## ole_schooler (Sep 30, 2010)

*Re: Rise of the OCs*



zeKieranator said:


> Voting *ole_schooler*. Assuming that both of them are telling the truth, WUE is probably more important.


Sorry, how can we both be telling the truth?  I know I'm innocent, Worst says I'm not.  Mutually exclusive.


----------



## Ether's Bane (Sep 30, 2010)

*Re: Rise of the OCs*

I second *ole_schooler'*s nomination, as I highly expect that WUE is lying and is the alien or one of the pair.


----------



## zeKieranator (Oct 1, 2010)

*Re: Rise of the OCs*



ole_schooler said:


> Sorry, how can we both be telling the truth?  I know I'm innocent, Worst says I'm not.  Mutually exclusive.


No, not about your alignment. Your roles. Inspector is (at least in my opinion) a more important role than the variable.


----------



## Sylph (Oct 2, 2010)

*Re: Rise of the OCs*

At the end of the day, the vote came down to two people. Both claim to be innocent, trying to call fault to the other. But it became clear who was chosen to be killed this day. ole_schooler snarls under her breath, backing away from the horde. The group look around for the usual rift to appear before them, to deal out the death for the day. It wasn't until Dragon of Fire looked up at the sky did they find the rift. From the rift, a single man floated out, large bug-like wings and pair of antenna on bright red head. He lands on the field and glances around, wearing nothing more than a kilt and pouch on his hip. He reaches down and lifts the kilt a bit on his left side, drawing out a dagger from the leg holster. He turns to the accused and lunges at her, slitting her throat. He then lifts her body into his arms and watches the rift slide down to his side, tossing the body into it.

He then turns to you and smiles sadly.

"You've found one...but I;m afraid its not over yet. There is still a traitor among you lads and lass."
*
ole_schooler is dead,  She was Mafia.
24 hours for Night actions.*

An't I horrible?


----------



## Sylph (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: Rise of the OCs*

The morning dawns once more, the sound of water is what causes most of the remaining people left to wake up. They look around at the the place they've been taken to in the night, finding it to be a cave behind a waterfall. After a few moments to clear their heads, they starts to look for the latest victim...only to hear Worst Username Ever yip and crawl away from the dizembowelled body that was laying next to them. the body looks to have been savagely torn apart by claws and fangs, a bit of the ground around his body. Someone seemed to have no been pleased with him. In his hand is the remains of sketchbook and pen.

The next thing that surprised the group was a rift opening up infront of them, a tall brown haired girl with a blue line under her right eye and a flicking black panther tail behind her. She folds her arms and looks down at the body, then back at them.

"Congrads. You did it sooner than I would have expected."

*rock-ground is dead, he was the last Mafia.
Innocents Win.*


----------



## Flora (Oct 4, 2010)

Hi, everyone, I was Ryan the doctor!

(@RTB: In this circumstance, I think you picking me as your lover was a good idea, but then they killed me D:)


----------



## Coloursfall (Oct 4, 2010)

HO DAMN.

I MADE US WIN.

AWESOME.

AND MY SALAMENCE GOT TO EAT A GUY.

[/Tem the Brother]


----------



## Sylph (Oct 4, 2010)

*Character Roles:*

*MAFIA:*

Alfons: werefish5
Tamesis: ole_schooler
Lee: L'il Dwagie
Tik @Stun gun: rock-ground

*INNOCENT:*

Kammu: Worst Username Ever
Ming: RespectTheBlade (Lover)
Ray: Zora of Termina
Ryan: Flora and Ashes (Lover)
Tsuki: Brock
Tem: Big Red Cherry Bomb
Ryo: Blazie
Angel: zeKieranator
Kit: Dragon of Fire


----------



## Wargle (Oct 4, 2010)

COOKIES WHY DID YOU NOT AVENGE YOUR SISSY?


----------



## ole_schooler (Oct 4, 2010)

Well, that was fun.  :D  ...Wait, there was no Kit? Wish I'd known that...

Yep, I helped lynch my boss on the first night, 'cause I thought that would help with the not-suspicious thing.  And it did...until I decided to lie very badly.  Eh, no hard feelings, at least not from my end.  

*Note to self: Try not to take out supporters on the first night...


----------



## Coloursfall (Oct 4, 2010)

Brock said:


> COOKIES WHY DID YOU NOT AVENGE YOUR SISSY?


I DID IT WAS JUST DELAYED.

I KILLED ROCK-GROUND. WITH MY SALAMENCE. AWESOME.

...I'm still amused that I got one of my OCs that I let moony use xD


----------



## Blazie (Oct 4, 2010)

Woo, that was fun. And really...abrupt. Totally didn't expect a town win during the night phase. Thanks, moon-panther! =D


----------



## Sylph (Oct 4, 2010)

ole_schooler said:


> Well, that was fun.  :D  ...Wait, there was no Kit? Wish I'd known that...
> 
> Yep, I helped lynch my boss on the first night, 'cause I thought that would help with the not-suspicious thing.  And it did...until I decided to lie very badly.  Eh, no hard feelings, at least not from my end.
> 
> *Note to self: Try not to take out supporters on the first night...


There was! I just forgot to add it to the list *does so*



Big Red Cherry Bomb said:


> I DID IT WAS JUST DELAYED.
> 
> I KILLED ROCK-GROUND. WITH MY SALAMENCE. AWESOME.
> 
> ...I'm still amused that I got one of my OCs that I let moony use xD


That was funny.



Blazie said:


> Woo, that was fun. And really...abrupt. Totally didn't expect a town win during the night phase. Thanks, moon-panther! =D


No prob~


----------



## Ether's Bane (Oct 4, 2010)

Big Red Cherry Bomb said:


> I DID IT WAS JUST DELAYED.
> 
> I KILLED ROCK-GROUND. WITH MY SALAMENCE. AWESOME.
> 
> ...I'm still amused that I got one of my OCs that I let moony use xD


FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU---

Seriously though, what gave it away that I was Mafia for you?

By the way, I was Tik and chose Stun Gun.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Oct 4, 2010)

Yay, that was fun~


----------



## Flora (Oct 4, 2010)

I just reread my (only) night action PM and noticed that I'd healed RTB the first night, before I was told that we were a couple now.

...wow.


----------



## Sylph (Oct 4, 2010)

It was meant to be, luv.


----------

